# Portsalon



## jdchelsea (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello all

Just back from playing Portsalon in Co. Donegal at the weekend and I thought Iâ€™d come on and give it a quick review. Some pictures in the pictures section.

The course and its surroundings are quite simply beautiful. Itâ€™s hard not to stand on each and every tee box and not be stunned by the dramatic landscape all around you. Iâ€™ve never seen a fourball take so many photos during a round of golf!
The quality of each hole is also impressive. Each tee shot required a few moments to decide a plan of action. Very few holes were simply a tee it up and hit it kind of shot. Thinking your way round this course was an absolute must because if you found yourself in the long stuff you knew all about it. 

The fairways were narrow and undulating and your ability to play from a variety of lies was tested.  

The greens were in very good condition despite having just been worked on by the grounds staff. Speed on the greens was very consistent and tricky putts were found on every green by our group. The greens are large with a number of double/shared greens throughout the course.

The sand in the bunkers was of the golden fluffy variety that looks beautiful when walk past them but if you are unfortunate enough to end up in them you end up cursing them due to the steepness and severity of some of them .

Length of the course was just about right too. Most of the par 4â€™s required a good drive and a good second to get to the green. The par 3s varied from a pitching wedge to a fairway woods/utilities distance. The par 5s were all quite long and not many would reach them in two. There certainly was no easy holes on this course and every hole required your upmost attention.

Facilities. Unfortunately I didnâ€™t get to use a lot of them as we had to rush off but they looked reasonably modern and the staff could not have been more helpful when we arrived. We hired two buggies for the day and they were there waiting for us when we teeâ€™d off.

Price. Nearly the best bit about it all. Chris on here got me a great deal and then when we arrived the guy in the pro shop knocked a little bit more off. You simply couldnâ€™t play on a golf course of this quality anywhere else for what we paid. In fact I think if you double the figure you still wouldnâ€™t be close.

Overall I can describe how much I enjoyed the course in 4 words. I will be back!! In fact some of our group are already planning are next trip! If you get a chance to visit this course....do it!!


----------



## chris661 (Sep 25, 2012)

Not a bad wee track is it 

Glad you enjoyed it and glad to hear you would go back. Talking about narrow fairways the 6th (SI 1) at its widest point is still narrower than ANY fairways at Augusta!! The bunkers are being changed gradually and the sand is changing in them to a coarser type, which for me anyway, is better. 

Maybe next time we could arrange something with smange and palindromic bob but who knows!


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 25, 2012)

fond memories of playing there this year! we played an open for something like 20euro! bargin when you think of the prices for alot of the other links courses in the north! 

the 2nd hole is one of the best holes ive ever played!


----------



## palindromicbob (Sep 25, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Not a bad wee track is it 

Glad you enjoyed it and glad to hear you would go back. Talking about narrow fairways the 6th (SI 1) at its widest point is still narrower than ANY fairways at Augusta!! The bunkers are being changed gradually and the sand is changing in them to a coarser type, which for me anyway, is better. 

Maybe next time we could arrange something with smange and palindromic bob but who knows!
		
Click to expand...

As long as it isn't stroke. 2nd is a beautiful hole but after the last time I currently hate it


----------



## smange (Sep 30, 2012)

Yep it is indeed a superb track and you will do well to find somewhere that is better value for money.

Its one of my favourite courses and as you know Chris any chance I get to play there I take. Although if Yoda is going I think I have to stay home and wash my hair  

Do the midweek opens run right through winter?


----------



## chris661 (Sep 30, 2012)

smange said:



			Yep it is indeed a superb track and you will do well to find somewhere that is better value for money.

Its one of my favourite courses and as you know Chris any chance I get to play there I take. Although if Yoda is going I think I have to stay home and wash my hair  

Do the midweek opens run right through winter?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah every Wednesday and most likely a Saturday as well. 

Leave yoga alone he isn't that bad.


----------



## smange (Sep 30, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Yeah every Wednesday and most likely a Saturday as well. 

Leave yoga alone he isn't that bad.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha...yoga, now thats gonna stick more than yoda :rofl:


----------



## chris661 (Sep 30, 2012)

smange said:



			Ha ha...yoga, now thats gonna stick more than yoda :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 :rofl:


----------



## smange (Sep 30, 2012)

Is that what he is doing here?


----------



## brendy (Oct 21, 2012)

Thought Id add a few of my pics from yesterday rather than create a new thread. Weather was brilliant, company was even better. 
Golf wasnt too bad either barring a few holes.

Chris letting rip






Steve (Smange) teeing off.






And myself






And a quick panoramic view of the Second hole.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow,

looks stunning.


----------



## bayjon14 (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Mr Smange needs to get his driver shaft reviewed. If the shaft was bowed like that at impact then your looking at serious distance.
course looking good, good old irish weather, lovely autumn and winter.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 24, 2015)

Off to play here this morning.  


Last time I played here it was blowing a hooley.  Looks nice out there at the minute.  [video=youtube;qKzJ8lbOleQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKzJ8lbOleQ[/video]


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks fab! How did you get on?

Love the music in the vid too.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry for the delay.   had a great time at portsolon.  The weather was kind unlike the last two times I've played it.  

There was a few showers on the way down from Derry but when we got to the course it was nice again.  I said to the guy in the pro shop that I had forgotten my brolly and he insisted I took his. Thankfully I didn't need it but it was comforting to know I had one knowing the Irish weather and links golf. He also asked had we played before and how much did we pay the last time?  ''lets call it 30euro he says''.  Pretty much bargain golf when you think of the rip off merchants in England. 

Opening hole is quite an easy opener but blend green makes it difficult.  The second hole is where the true golf begins.  How much of the corner do you dare bite off?  lucky the GPs said 200 carry to a bit jutting out and I bombed it clean over it leaving a short iron in.  Last time I played the wind was hard off the left. I hit driver 3wood short iron.  Just shows you.

Most of the front 9 was slightly downwind a small wind and my game plan of taking 5 wood most of the time seemed to work as it kept me out of the long stuff. 

Turned round into the wind and got suckered into trying to murder the driver which cost me in the end.

The par threes here are quite long and tricky.  Any you can get a par at, take it and run. 

Had a nice birdie to finish so left reasonably happy with how I played.   

Fun day out even if me and my brother took another beating.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks great Gary. Not jealous at all


----------



## Marshy77 (Aug 13, 2015)

That looks stunning.


----------



## niwintz (Aug 17, 2015)

Great to see positive reports about this Portsalon but being honest all reports I have got are very good, 16-20 of us are heading here on Sep 11th this year and then Sandy Hills Rosapenna on the 13th. Can't wait to play both courses and just pray that the weather is good for us. 

Roll on 4 weeks time

Thank for the great review Gary


----------

